# Taktmerker in Step7 programmen



## hmmka (1 Dezember 2005)

ja hallo erstmal,

würde gerne wissen wie man einen taktmerker in ein Simatic S7 Programm einbaut da ich damit seit längerer zeit probleme hab bei einer bandsteuerung alles was ich bisher gefunden hab hat nicht den gewüschnten erfolg gebracht, deshalb dachte ich mir frag ich mal hier nach.


so far hmmkA


----------



## Jayplak (1 Dezember 2005)

JO das problem habe ich auch. Kann sein das es daran liegt das ich neben ihm sitze und wir schon länger versuchen das endlich fertig zu kriegen.


m.f.g Jayplak

P.S.
Wir benutzen:   CPU 314C-2 DP


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Dezember 2005)

Zielen die Fragen darauf, wie ein Taktmerker parametriert wird oder wie ein Taktmerker "von Hand" programmiert wird?


----------



## hmmka (1 Dezember 2005)

Wie man ihn Paramentriert und später in das Programm einbindet


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Dezember 2005)

Einfach in Hardwarekonfig unter CPU im Reiter "Zyklus / Taktmerker" das Häkchen bei "Taktmerker" setzen und das gewünschte Merkerbyte eintragen. Die einzelnen Bits des Merkerbytes haben nun folgende Bedeutung (aus Hilfe):

Jedem Bit des Taktmerkerbytes ist eine Periodendauer/Frequenz zugeordnet:

Bit	7	6	5	4	3	2	1	0
Perioden-
dauer (s):	2	1,6	1	0,8	0,5	0,4	0,2	0,1
Frequenz
(Hz):	0,5	0,625	1	1,25	2	2,5	5	10

Die Abfrage erfolgt ganz normal mit U M x.y. Für einmaligen Zugriff pro Periode sollte dann natürlich ein Flankenmerker verwendet werden.


----------



## Jayplak (1 Dezember 2005)

Danke das du versuchst uns zu helfen aber wir verstehen irgendwie gar nichts. Wir sind zwei Azubis die eine sps programmieren sollen aber kaum verstehen wie das geht. wir brauchen eine erklährung die einfach und simpel ist.


thx  Jayplak

P.S.Wir sollen in FUP Programmieren


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Dezember 2005)

OK, dann Shritt für Schritt. Wisst ihr wie ihr die Hardwarekonfig anlegt?


----------



## hmmka (1 Dezember 2005)

ja wissen wir


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Dezember 2005)

Prima. Habt ihr auch die SPS eingefügt und unter CPU-Eigenschaften den Reiter "Zyklus / Taktmerker" gefunden und die Werte entsprechend gesetzt?


----------



## Ralle (1 Dezember 2005)

Gehe in die Hardware-Konfiguration, Doppelklick mit der Maus auf die CPU.
Dann den Reiter "Zyklus/Taktmerker" und siehe Bild. Kann sein daß ihr einen kleineren Merker benutzen müßt z.Bsp 100, da ich eine 315 im Projekt habe und es da Bereichsunterschiede gibt. 
Dann die Hardware-Konfiguration in die SPS laden.
Nun könnt ihr die Merker 100.0 bis 100.7 als Taktmerker nutzen (wenn ihr 100 eingetragen habt).

Perioden- 
dauer (s): 
2    M100.7
1,6 M100.6
1    M100.5
0,8 M100.4
0,5 M100.3
0,4 M100.2
0,2 M100.1
0,1 M100.0

Seht euch die Merker mal in der "Variable beobachten/steuern" an.


----------



## hmmka (1 Dezember 2005)

also die 100 hab ich eingetragen und dann soll ich den merker als M100.5  in die Symboltabelle eintragen oder wie?


----------



## Ralle (1 Dezember 2005)

Das kannst du tun, verpaß ihm noch ein ordentliches Symbol Takt_1_Sek
oder so und los.

Aber nie den Merker beschreiben, nur noch lesen, er ist nur noch für die Takte da!


----------



## hmmka (1 Dezember 2005)

ja soweit so gut läuft aber leider immer noch net, hier mal ein pic


----------



## volker (1 Dezember 2005)

solbald der e da ist sollte der a blinken

hast du die hw-konfig nach der änderung in die cpu übertragen?


----------



## hmmka (1 Dezember 2005)

ok habs nachm mittag nochmal alles übertragen nun geht es.
vielen dank für eure hilfe


so far hmmkA


----------



## Jayplak (1 Dezember 2005)

Es geht. Danke für eure hilfe.
schönen tag noch.

thx  Jayplak


----------



## DeeWay (22 April 2007)

HUHU

nochmal ne Frage zu den Taktmerker .. 

bei mir in der CPU 412-1 kann ich einfach en takmerker nicht aktivieren .. wenn ich bei der CPU auf Eigenschaften gehe .. kommt auch erst eine Meldung " Auf Daten kann nur lesend zugegriffen werden" .. 

wenn ich dann auch Zyklus / Taktmerker gehe .. ist alles nur Grau unterlegt und ich kann dort nichts aktivieren .. 

weiß einer wie ich an den Taktmerker komme ??

HF DW


----------



## Markus (23 April 2007)

läuft noch protool, wiccflex oder sonst was?
beenden, dann kannst die hw config bearbeiten...


----------



## fred.f (23 April 2007)

DeeWay schrieb:


> HUHU
> 
> nochmal ne Frage zu den Taktmerker ..
> 
> ...



@DeeWay
vermutlich warst du nicht in der Hardware Config, sondern bist im Simatic Manager direkt auf Objekteigenschaften gegangen. Dort ist nur lesender Zugriff möglich. Zum ändern der CPU Eigenschaften muss! zuerst die HW Config geöffnet werden.


----------



## Bitverbieger (23 April 2007)

Welchen Ausgabestand hat die CPU?
Befindet sich dieser Ausgabestand in der Bibliothek der Step7 Software?

MFG

Bitverbieger


----------



## crash (23 April 2007)

ich denke fred.f hat das Problem richtig erkannt :s1:


----------



## DeeWay (24 April 2007)

So

Danke euch und genau wie FRED sagte .. lag es daran das ich es nicht in der HW eingestellt habe .. sondern direkt in der SPS ..

Danke klappt jetzt alles ... 

HF DW


----------



## TobiasA (25 April 2007)

Edit: alles Blödsinn. Habe wieder vergessen, die Seiten umzublättern...

-Post gelöscht-

Wenn ihr sonst noch Hilfe braucht- die Bandsteuerung hat glaube ich schon fast jeder hier mal durch :-D


----------



## Finkus (10 März 2017)

Moin,

Ich habe das selbe Problem ich habe den Taktmerker als Merkerbyte 100 deklariert und die Konfiguration ins Gerät geladen die Lampe soll eine 1Hz Frequenz haben also habe ich denn Merker 100.5 genommen nur leider Blinkt die Lampe nicht


----------



## Micha_RW (10 März 2017)

Hallo,
du weist dem Taktmerker das Ergebnis der UND-Verknüpfung zu.

Füge den M100.5 mal die UND-Verknüpfung, dann sollte es klappen.

MFG Micha


----------

